# Ipod Touch 5G ?



## Padd (6 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, c'est le première fois que je m'inscris sur un forum, et je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre sujet qui ressemble a celui là, donc j'aimerais savoir si le prochain Ipod Touch (Le 5 g ?) Il a était annoncer officiellement a la Keynote du 4Octobre 2011 mais j'ai vue qu'il n'en n'ont que très peu parler et j'aimerais savoir si c'est juste le 4g mais en blanc ? Ou si le nouveau Itouch aura la puce A5 ? Si il y aura autant de changement que sur L'iphone 4S (C'est a dire plus lumineux, plus de pixel etc...) ? Si il y aura des changements majeur ? Ou alors si c'est juste histoire de dire qu'il y a un nouvel Itouch qui sort avec l'IOS 5 ? Si il y a des changements majeur ou quelques choses du genre, je vous en serais reconnaissant de les détaillés ! Merci d'avoir tout lu   (Ps : Si j'ai fait un doublon, ou si vous avez des problemes de compréhension, si j'ai fait quelques chose de pas bien ou quoi, je vous en serais aussi reconnaissant de me le faire parvenir pour que je puissent  ne plus faire cette erreur a mon prochain post ! )


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2011)

Pas de problème. très bon poste et bien écrit, ça change 

Pour le nouvel iPod touch, c'est le même, il y a juste une déclinaison en blanc qui se rajoute au catalogue. Rien de plus.


----------



## Padd (6 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide, je suis malheureusement déçus qu'il n'y ai pas de changement !  Mais merci encore et bonne soirée 



EDIT : J'aimerais savoir comment on change le post en [Résolue] ? 


EDIT2 : J'aimerais aussi savoir si un Ipod 5g est prévu pour cette année ou Octobre prochain ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Octobre 2011)

Salut, 

C'est prévu pour cette année :
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_ipod/family/ipod_touch/select?mco=MjU5MTk3ODc

bdmkman


----------



## Padd (7 Octobre 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est prévu pour cette année :
> http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_ipod/family/ipod_touch/select?mco=MjU5MTk3ODc
> ...




Bonjour,

Je ne vois que l'ipod touch 4g en blanc sur le lien que tu m'a donné :/.:rose:


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2011)

Oui, le 4S est l'iPhone de cinquième génération, donc le 5G.


----------



## Padd (7 Octobre 2011)

Oui je me doute mais je parle de l'ipod touch  !


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2011)

LOLL. Pardon, j'ai mal suivis moi


----------



## Padd (7 Octobre 2011)

Haha . Ce n'est pas grave.


----------

